# Greetings from the Bay Area, CA



## jmvideo (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been a perpetual hobbyist composer for far too long with no grand ambitions other than to perhaps someday get some of my tracks in commercials or indies, and get an album going on iTunes. Lately I've been writing a lot of instrumental post rock, ambient, electronic type of stuff. These are my favorite genres for listening as well.

If there's one thing I love doing, it's talking about VIs that I own (which are many) and drooling over ones that I don't! So I'm really glad I found this forum.

http://soundcloud.com/fej-rellim


----------



## Neifion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey there, and welcome! I'm from the Bay Area myself, originally (Sunnyvale). If you love talking about VIs as much as we do, you'll fit right in! :D


----------



## davidashbourne (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome. Loving 'Mojave Stars' on your soundcloud, nice stuff.


----------



## clarkus (Apr 21, 2014)

Also in the Bay Area. After some considerable years writing with Sibelius & doing theatrical projects with live, breathing musicians, I'm writing on my laptop & having a wonderful time!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 21, 2014)

East Bay over here, welcome!!!


----------



## milesito (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone with suggestions on the easiest way to sell your songs on iTunes?


----------



## The Darris (Apr 21, 2014)

milesito @ Mon Apr 21 said:


> Anyone with suggestions on the easiest way to sell your songs on iTunes?


Not really the thread for this type of question.


----------

